# Angels spawned again (again again)



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Every ten days like a machine... Crazy...


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

I cant wait till my babies..start to spawn..Thats just crazy..every 10 days..


----------



## Allan (May 8, 2006)

*more pictures?*

Any pictures of the fry?

Al


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats! Eggs look nice and plump. Did you get any fry from the last spawn?

Awesome looking pair (from your pics before) If you don't want to raise the fry I would love to steal the eggs


----------

